# GA15 Engine Automatic transmission.



## Coolguy_Fiji (Sep 24, 2008)

hi. i have a Nissan sunny B13 1992 model. i had a CD17 engine A/T(Diesel) in it when i purchased it. Used for some time and then engine began playing up with late starts. after some time engine wouldn't start. mechanics said compression gone and fuel pump servicing required. got a GA15 engine cheap so switched from CD17 A/T to GA15 A/T....note CD17 wasn't the original engine...was probably changed by previous owner...badge reads GA13 or 14 i am not really sure...
OK i have a problem with the current setup. GA15 engine is equipped with carburator so i guess its not EFI. now while driving when car takes off, it takes a while for it to change to the secound gear and car gerks when it does. never feel anything on the other gears.v remember i have automatic transmission. also while driving when i brake at time engine kills itself..i have to start the engine while driving. This also happens when i turn either side.

Got it checked by mechanic...said carburator problem...so bought another one...changed carburator...mechanic works for Nissan dealer in my country...
same problem exists, however addition to that..now the car wouldnt move properly...even if i push the accelerator all the way to the floor..and when it does it would go up to secound gear and wouldnt go above 80 km/hr...
took it back to the mechanic, says new carb has blockages...changed to previous carb and asked for new carb to be serviced. however, now when i put in to reverse or to drive, when car switches from neutral to either forward or revers...there is a large noise from the gearbox and the car jerks badly. the engine twists slightly. i haven't drove the car since fearing that there might be damages to the gear box or the engine itself..

i have the FSM already in soft copy and i have electrical and electronic knowledge. i would really appreciate if anyone can help me in this matter. 

i have spent to the end of my small pocket on this car and i am really low on finance...looking back i could have easily fixed up my CD17 engine.

i love nissan cars and i really wish to get my baby up and running.

greatly appreciate any help.
thanks

Sorry for a long post!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm sorry, but with all the things that have been done to your car, I doubt anyone here will be able to help unless they happen to be your next door neighbor.

BTW, one of the happiest days of my life was when I got rid of my last vehicle with a carburator.


----------



## Coolguy_Fiji (Sep 24, 2008)

ok dude.
dats is actually my planning...but i wish to fix it up so that i can at least get my money back...actually just the cost to what i have spent on it...i just wish to get it up an running to get a value to at least pay for depost on a FB15 or something like that

cheers..

thanks for the post though

any help is greatly appreciated..


----------



## Coolguy_Fiji (Sep 24, 2008)

well well well...it wasnt much help here anyway but i did get the car up and running. had to get the new carb serviced and woooolalaa....car was awesome...although it cost me around 150 dollars...


----------



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

Friend,
the GA15 enine comes with electronic carb we call it ECC. did you fix the ECC unit with this engine? you have to wire all sensors/switches engine to ECC such as neutral,clutch, speedo meter..etc. it is really hard job.


----------



## Coolguy_Fiji (Sep 24, 2008)

sira said:


> Friend,
> the GA15 enine comes with electronic carb we call it ECC. did you fix the ECC unit with this engine? you have to wire all sensors/switches engine to ECC such as neutral,clutch, speedo meter..etc. it is really hard job.


hi SIRA,
do you have any idea as to which input [netral, clutch, speedo etc] has to be connected to which sensor input in the ECC? any diagrams or a rough estimate would be nice...meanwhile all those switchs have 12volts applied from the ignition and thus i guess i am not so conservative on the fuel conservation side. any help would be really appreciated.
thank.


----------



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

hi

click this and you will find out the service manual. on first manual it will show the ECC diagrame . select GA13 14 engine. you have to reqad carefully all the manual before you wire them all. 
also you need to buy ECC unit whic was belongs to your engine. nissan 1991 and 1992 engines are have few differeces, please read carefully.

those switches are 12V and soem sensors are 5V

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/97788-b13-n14-factory-service-manual-volume.html


----------



## sira (Jan 28, 2008)

My advic is go back to Cd engine - Diesel


----------



## Coolguy_Fiji (Sep 24, 2008)

sira said:


> hi
> 
> click this and you will find out the service manual. on first manual it will show the ECC diagrame . select GA13 14 engine. you have to reqad carefully all the manual before you wire them all.
> also you need to buy ECC unit whic was belongs to your engine. nissan 1991 and 1992 engines are have few differeces, please read carefully.
> ...


thank you alot for your help...will get back after i have tried all that you have explained....



cheeers


----------



## Coolguy_Fiji (Sep 24, 2008)

ok sira...i wish to fix up the CD17 engine as well.....could i like have your email address or something...you sound like a nissan pro.......my email is [email protected].


thanks


----------

